# The Syndicate Got Me



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I was hit hard by* The Syndicate*. Just how hard I won't know for sometime now. At this point I can only say that I have received 3 packages from DBall, Cman78 & Zipper. Not only where these packages laden with cigars from various countries and origins one even had some venison jerky. The notes and letters where penned with thoughtful sentiment and frightful warnings.

From where I stand I can only note the return addresses and take photos.

First up are the contents of the package from Dan AKA DBall, finger-pickin good.


​
Man that band on the Oliva is one of the fanciest I have ever seen. Those other ones are not bad either.

As I take photos of the other package contents I will post them in this thread. No amount of photographic imagery can express the overwhelming heartfelt joy that I have experienced from these actions. :tu

-Richard


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Great hit on a fine BOTL. :tu :ss


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Greta Hits on a vey Derseving Gorilla!!!







Shawn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great looking sticks! Nice job guys!:tu
You are going to love the old school "O" It really is very different from anything in the current lineup!:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Great hit on a great BOTL!! :tu :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Damn dude. These guys don't mess around.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

What a selection; what a hit!!
:tu


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Dang it Dan I wanted to smack him the hardest. Tough to beat 5 ISOM and a PAM. This is turning out to look quite painful. I may owe Richard an apology package he he he


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I was hit hard by* The Syndicate*. Just how hard I won't know for sometime now. At this point I can only say that I have received 3 packages from DBall, Cman78 & Zipper...
> 
> ...No amount of photographic imagery can express the overwhelming heartfelt joy that I have experienced from these actions. :tu
> 
> -Richard


I'm glad you liked the bomb, man... I fear you are still in for a bit more though.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The syndicate has taken CS by storm.

Excellent....:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

We wont try to take over Boss - thats for you, we are just being good soldiers!


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Nive hit!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Syndicate Update*

*Further Damage To Report
*_*(Parental Advisory-Graphic Images)*_

*A*s reported earlier I received several more packages yesterday.

First let me tell you that *The Syndicate* is all about the business of retaliation, I am not saying you shouldn't mess with them but I am being schooled, no doubt about it.

*Charles AKA Cman78* shared some of his well kept smokes with me as the following images will show. Along with the fancy letterhead indicating a sense of style I believe these smokes speak to his fine taste in cigars.


​Man that Aurora looks smooth.:tu Those little guys are not long for the humi. 

As for *Rob AKA Zipper*, prior to this engagement I was not fully aware of his presence, one of those New York boys it appears. If it where not for his thoughtful inclusion of venison jerky with all of it's smokey goodness I probably wouldn't have made it back from the mailbox. All that remained of the 5 meaty pieces are what you see below. Zipper seems to be a part of this cabal bent on reminding me of the caution one should take when considering joining CS. See for yourself.


​
Anejo how could you...

Please be advised that no cigars where harmed in the filming of this display of generosity....all cigars where gently returned to their cello (the ones that had 'em) upon conclusion of their photo shoot. :ss

While there seems to be an early indication that this carnage is not over I will keep you posted as we discover what fate awaits me at the hands of DBall, Cman78, Zipper and ??????

Thanks mucho me amigos.


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow your photography skills are awesome!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

it appears you had a contract out on you.

Dead or alive, they took you down... 
And thats a good thing.



I also imagine you deserved it​


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Man Richard you make me feel great about the smokes in my humi those are some yummy lookin photos.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Assuming that there's one more, I hardly think its fair for four to gang up on one (albeit deserving) guy. Unfair, but damn nice! :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

mitro said:


> Assuming that there's one more, I hardly think its fair for four to gang up on one (albeit deserving) guy. Unfair, but damn nice! :tu


More like 3 or 4 more :mn, but who's counting...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

DBall said:


> More like 3 or 4 more :mn, but who's counting...


As this proves to be true I will surely know the meaning of submission, I vow to fight the good fight....photo by photo


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

you got hurt really bad.


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> *Syndicate Update*
> If it where not for his thoughtful inclusion of venison jerky with all of it's smokey goodness I probably wouldn't have made it back from the mailbox.
> 
> Anejo how could you...
> ...


I'm glad you liked the jerky. It is irresistible, isn't it? You are very welcome, and very deserving of everything the Syndicate will continue throwing:tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Alright...I take back my Syndicate shmyndicate statement from a few weeks back...


Great hit :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Hopefully the rest should land today... :tu


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

Good thing you have the pictures as evidence of the inhumane and humiliating treatment. Hang in there, Richard.:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

zipper said:


> I'm glad you liked the jerky. It is irresistible, isn't it? You are very welcome, and very deserving of everything the Syndicate will continue throwing:tu


Tasty indeed young squire!!



ramblinsmoke said:


> Good thing you have the pictures as evidence of the inhumane and humiliating treatment. Hang in there, Richard.:tu


I am doing my best, I took another hit today, anonymous ups delivery from a *Mark in Rochester*. Another NY address so I am pretty sure it's the *Syndicate*.
To top it off I got blind sided by *MithShrike*.

They are coming in so fast that I can barley keep up with the photos, BTW, I will post photos of this latest hit sometime tonight.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> I took another hit today, anonymous ups delivery from a *Mark in Rochester*. Another NY address so I am pretty sure it's the *Syndicate*.


That would be Conch Republican


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Syndicate Update # 2*


DBall said:


> That would be Conch Republican


Yeah I know who he is now 

What day is it anyways? Did this just happen... again? I think it did.

The UPS guy pulls up today does a run/drop/run routine on the front porch. I'm thinking, "What is this?" It couldn't be *The Syndicate*, because those boys don't roll that way, all of their hits have been USPS. Once I open the package I realize it is probably a Syndicate hit from the contents... 5 very nicely cared for quality smokes with enough nicotine to make the room spin.

My big clues are a return address of Rochester, NY and the name Mark.

DBall fill in the rest. I don't know much about *Mark AKA Conch Republican *other than he hits hard and is part of this nefarious gang called the Syndicate and he is now in my ever growing CS address book. 

Thanks for the very nice selections of cigars my new friend:ss

The following photos sum up what Conch Republican has to say to me.


​
So, it's over right? Are you sure that *MithShrike* is not part of your group, some type of splinter cell?

*Damages so far 30 cigars & 5 pieces of venison jerky.*

-Richard (I think)


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Man Richard I think you would sell a lot of cigars for CI if they had pics like that. That Chisel looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Richard - you have quite the photographic nature! You could almost make ME look good!

Enjoy sir!!


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Brutal hits on a great BOTL :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

cman78 said:


> Man Richard I think you would sell a lot of cigars for CI if they had pics like that. That Chisel looks good enough to eat.





Conch Republican said:


> Richard - you have quite the photographic nature! You could almost make ME look good!
> 
> Enjoy sir!!





Danh78 said:


> Wow your photography skills are awesome!





cman78 said:


> Man Richard you make me feel great about the smokes in my humi those are some yummy lookin photos.


That's what I am talking about guys. At this point all I can do is make the smokes you sent me look sooooo good that someday when your humi is low you can stop by this thread and say, "Man, why did I give those beauties away, I could be puffing on one right now, that %@#^&! Tzaddi!"

On the other hand....

Any time you need a reminder of what a great BOTL YOU are just come take a look and think, "You know I am pretty good guy"

-Richard


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Great hit.
Glad to see others get picked on too.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Nothing else hit yet...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

DBall said:


> Nothing else hit yet...


When I read this I went out and looked on my front porch and I found a UPS package that had the 2THGR122NX/BLRW remote sensor for my Oregon Scientific radio controlled Temp/Hygrometer that I ordered, that was kind of cool. Now I can check the RH & Temp in my coolidor, desktop humidor and the chest I keep all of my leaf for rolling cigars and pipe tobacco with a glance to the unit next to my computer here.

So let's recap the past week;
*Syndicate Hits*
Dball = 10 assorted cigars
Cman78 = 10 assorted cigars
Zipper = 5 assorted cigars + 5 sticks of venison jerky
Conch Republican = 5 assorted cigars

*Non Syndicate Hits*
schnell987 = 5 assorted Birthday cigars
MithShrike = An entire Hookah and tobacco setup, what?
On top of that my wife gave me a beautiful desktop humidor that I am going to fill with all of these (*35*) cigars and take a picture of and post it here.

So... this isn't enough... you telling me that it's not over?

I am very grateful for the showering of gifts. Please make it stop. 

-Richard


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> When I read this I went out and looked on my front porch and I found a UPS package that had the 2THGR122NX/BLRW remote sensor for my Oregon Scientific radio controlled Temp/Hygrometer that I ordered, that was kind of cool. Now I can check the RH & Temp in my coolidor, desktop humidor and the chest I keep all of my leaf for rolling cigars and pipe tobacco with a glance to the unit next to my computer here.
> 
> So let's recap the past week;
> *Syndicate Hits*
> ...


hmm... there should be 2 more enroute...

:mn


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> That's what I am talking about guys. At this point all I can do is make the smokes you sent me look sooooo good that someday when your humi is low you can stop by this thread and say, "Man, why did I give those beauties away, I could be puffing on one right now, that %@#^&! Tzaddi!"
> 
> On the other hand....
> 
> ...


You know I am a pretty good guy!!!:r:r I love this thread. I keep coming back and staring at page one.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice.
:tu


----------

